# "Gebürstetes Metall" - wie?



## georgeY1 (14. März 2002)

Hey GFXler!

Kann mir jemand einen Tip geben, wie ich solch ein Muster hinbekomme? Ähnlich wir die Navigationsleiste von http://www.maxon.de/index_d.html ...

Würde dieses Muster natürlich auch gern als Textur nehmen, für 3D-Objekte etc...

Bin dankbar für jede Antwort!

Bis denne,
George


----------



## Neurodeamon (14. März 2002)

Entweder Du nimmst Dir ein bestehendes PS-Script und läßt es laufen, oder einen "wundervollen filter" ODER Du greifst zu den standard-photoshop-tools und machst es folgendermaßen:
(tut für PS6)


Datei/Neu
Größe z. B. 200 x 200
Hintergrund transparent

Neue ebene

ebene 2:
Bearbeiten/fläche füllen (z. B. grau)
filter/störungsfilter/störungen hinzufügen
z. B. stärke 5% (oder stärker)
filter/weichzeichnungsfilter/bewegungsunschärfe
filter/renderingfilter/beleuchtungseffekte/
z. B. lichtart strahler + intensität aufhellen
immer noch ebene 2:
Fülloptionen
abgeflachte kante und relief (aktivieren)


Fertiges Bild:






Viel spaß beim herumprobieren, läßt sich vieles variieren.


----------



## Brainworm (14. März 2002)

Juppa Neurodeamon sagt es. So dürfte es gehen. Und je nach dem in welche Richtung es gebürstet sein soll, änderst du beim "Weichzeichnungsfilter -> Bewegungsunschärfe" die Winkel Angabe.

Achja achte beim "Störungsfilter -> Störung hinzufügen" auf das Häckchen vor "Monochrom", da es sonst bunt wird.

Du kannst die fertige Ebene auch duplizieren und mit Weichem Licht oder Ineinanderkopieren eine andere gröbere Art von gebürsteten Metal erzeugen.

Das Metal Tutorial wird es auch bald auf meiner Page geben.

cYa,
Brainworm


----------



## subzero (14. März 2002)

genau das findeste auch im buch "classroom in a book" 
da isset noch mit farben erklärt..


----------



## Mythos007 (14. März 2002)

chellaz zusammen,

hier findest du noch ein Paar andere
Tutorials zu den metallernen Oberflächen
*"Metall"-Suchergebnis*

Aber ich habe mir sagen lassen, dass die
Suchfunktion hier im Board auch ganz gute
Ergebnisse erziehlt  - Bis dann dann Mythos


----------



## Neurodeamon (14. März 2002)

Oh, Ah, Huch!
Jetzt weiß ich wieder was ich vergessen hatte  ! Thx Brainworm!
Habe den wieder mal einiges zu selbstverständlich genommen ...

Jetzt kann man über die Suche noch ein Tut zu "Metalloberfläche" finden 

Warum habe ich selbst immer so ausgefallene Fragen, das ich über die Suche zu 90% erfolglos bin ?  bäh..


----------



## georgeY1 (14. März 2002)

Hey vielen Dank an alle!

Super Forum, echt! So schnell so viele nützliche Antworten, echt genial!

Macht weiter so!

George.


----------

